# Rubik's Cube Mile competition?



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to put this, hope this is okay. I like to run and cube and thought why not put the two together? I see they have a Beer Mile involving drinking a beer and then running a lap around a track, doing it 4 times for a mile. I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in such a competition, where you solve a cube then run a lap.

*Rules*:
-Should be ran on a 400m track but 1/4 mile tracks are ok
-If you have 4 cubes to use, scramble all of them but you may only inspect the first one you are going to solve.
-If you only have 1 cube, a partner must scramble the cube as you run your lap.
-You may use a speedstacks timer or a stopwatch, time starts when you begin your first solve and ends when you finish the last lap
-You start with a solve and follow with a lap, and repeat 4 times.

It seems self explanatory but some people have been getting confused . Post times and I'll keep a list of rankings here.


*Rankings*

1. Micael - 7:23


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

um... ok 
i've ran a hundred simultaneously cubing... didn't end well 
I run 4.24 for 1500m and my solve is around 33 avg...


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea, not at the same time lol, whats your 1600m time?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

in Australia we do a metic mile which is 1500m so I've never done a 1600m


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah I see, would you be interested in starting a forum competition and posting a time?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder what the record is for this? I imagine that a serious cuber and track runner could manage something around the 6 minute mark (20s per cube + four 1:10 400s should be doable), but I can't find any record of a time anywhere near this. I bet I could do around 9; I'd be interested to see what people who actually practice running can manage.

EDIT: Someone in the comments here claims a 7:23. Since this is in no way an unreasonable time I see no reason to doubt it, and will consider that as the current best result I know of.


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

I will try to do this tomorrow and I will try my best to see if I can get it on camera.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> I will try to do this tomorrow and I will try my best to see if I can get it on camera.




Lol you should be good at this considering you run all the time.


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool, post times here, maybe I'll move it in the future to the competition forum if it gets enough attention, I'll try to have to have a time here as well tomorrow. One solve at the beginning and then in between laps, 1600m, no metric mile.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> in Australia we do a metic mile which is 1500m so I've never done a 1600m


 
Generally they add about 7 seconds to the 1500 to change to the 1600, but that is elite runners.

Edit: Actually a mile is 1609 meters, so there is no UWR for this.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Generally they add about 7 seconds to the 1500 to change to the 1600, but that is elite runners.
> 
> Edit: Actually a mile is 1609 meters, so there is no UWR for this.


 
not for me 

i came 5th in qld for 1500m at the School Sport Qld champs a couple of years ago.. no extra time was added...


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

For this competition, 1600m will be ran.


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2011)

This will be really hard to keep accurate. At least in the area I live in, a lot of the older schools have 1/4 mile tracks, while others have true 400m tracks.

I think solving a cube at the completion of each lap would be more interesting. Table/music stand/etc, at the line with a speedstacks timer... 

I will be trying this for sure. I am a 25-30 second solver, so I'm not sure how well I will do. I have a gps watch, so I will be sure to post the session here. Anyone with a smartphone should do this also. Endomondo works well for Android, SportyPal is decent for Windows Phones... I don't recall the iPhone version, but it should be easy to find.


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

Do I get to inspect the first cube? If no reply then I will inspect. I don't see a reason why you couldn't though.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> For this competition, 1600m will be ran.


 
ok...


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

For whatever track you have, it's cube then lap. The difference between 1600m and a mile is negligible. You can inspect the first cube, sure.


----------



## bwronski (Jul 27, 2011)

I will give this a try. I average about 25sec for 3x3. And I can do a 4:25 mile. But with the gaps I could probably do 55-60sec laps.

I'll shoot for a 6 minute total time.


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Trying that would definitely be interesting lol


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

there seems to be heaps of runners here maybe I should set up a thread...


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't really understand;
Do you mean you solve the cube, do a lap, solve another, do another lap etc?
Or do you just solve the entire time? Cause then wouldn't it only depend on how fast you run?
Cause your solve time would have nothing to do with it...
Although if it is solve/lap/solve/lap etc, then wouldn't a bigger lap be an advantage?
Sounds like a weird competition to me =P.

I've got an idea for a competition!
Backsault, then solve a cube, backsault, solve... Go on until you either fail the backsault or fail the solve =P. That'd be fun .


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 27, 2011)

The time starts when you start solving a cube, when youre done you put it down and have someone else scramble it (im assuming a bit here) while you run the lap, at the start of the next lap you solve the cube again and start running again. If i remember right, theres a video of a teacher and a student doing this somewhere on the forums, the teacher won.

EDIT: Here we go: 






EDIT-again: They only do it for the first lap. But I think the first lap is what he was meaning for every lap.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would never do this because I hate long distance I did one 1500m in 7:28.65 only to see the time. Because I want to do a Decathlon. INstaed solve a cube in a 100m


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I wonder what the record is for this? I imagine that a serious cuber and track runner could manage something around the 6 minute mark (20s per cube + four 1:10 400s should be doable), but I can't find any record of a time anywhere near this. I bet I could do around 9; I'd be interested to see what people who actually practice running can manage.
> 
> EDIT: Someone in the comments here claims a 7:23. Since this is in no way an unreasonable time I see no reason to doubt it, and will consider that as the current best result I know of.



wow the guy in that video was able to do it fairly quickly and he doesnt even solve that fast


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> I don't really understand;


No, it's pretty simple, you just do (solve cube, then run quarter mile) four times.



tx789 said:


> I would never do this because I hate long distance I did one 1500m in 7:28.65 only to see the time. Because I want to do a Decathlon. INstaed solve a cube in a 100m


lol @ calling a mile "long distance"


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

I am doing it in like 40 minutes from now and will have a video up by 9 tonight.


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

There were people at the track so I didnt want to do it in fear of looking like a spaz. I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Micael (Jul 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> EDIT: Someone in the comments here claims a 7:23. Since this is in no way an unreasonable time I see no reason to doubt it, and will consider that as the current best result I know of.


 
LOL! That claim is from me! It was done on a 408m (I think) ground track. My split were about 1:20/0:30. Sub-6 is doable for a good speedcuber.

I also have a beermile PB of 6:19 back then when I was in shape.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> There were people at the track so I didnt want to do it in fear of looking like a spaz. I will do it tomorrow.


 
lolol


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 27, 2011)

^ soccer is funner than xc


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm, today is my "rest day" from long distance. Perhaps I'll try a cube mile. I'll aim for sub7.

Challenge accepted.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 27, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Generally they add about 7 seconds to the 1500 to change to the 1600, but that is elite runners.


 
Wait, what?

I'll do this at uni next year. I used to be able to do 1500m in ~4:20, so I suppose, with training, I could conceivably do sub-5  (I have however done a 5 shots, 5 cube relay )


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 27, 2011)

to whoever moved the thread, I think the forum competition area would be better for this thread and I'll post rules for those who want to do this on the first post.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2011)

I know it's middle distance.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

does anybody want a running thread


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> does anybody want a running thread


 
you mean like this one?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

ah...


----------



## lazercrocdt (Aug 1, 2011)

If Feliks Zemdegs and Hicham El Guerrouj (the WR holder for a mile) were the same person then the total time for the cubing would be about 35 secs (if you could only inspect the 1st cube) and the running time would be 3:40 (with 4x8 second rest) meaning that the Feliks Zemdegs+Hicham Guerrouj man would have a time of 225 seconds or 4min 15sec
...Wow


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

As an estimate of the rough minimum time I'd use 8 seconds for the first cube and 11 for the rest (no inspection is hard!) for a total of about 40 seconds solving time, and then about 50ish seconds for the four 400 meter dashes for a total of about 3:20 running time, for an overall time of roughly 4 minutes. I doubt anyone will be getting anywhere near that though


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 1, 2011)

Drink beer?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 3, 2011)

If you don't mind my bumping...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33265-Rubik-s-Cube-Mile-5-37.53


----------

